# Keeping Eyebrow Hair In Place



## sja103 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone had recomendations on a good eyebrow product to keep my eyebrow hairs in place. I currently use NYC brow kit, it comes with a wax but it doesnt keep my hair in place. My eyebrow hair is rather long so it kind of goes down? I hope that makes sense. I need something to keep them in line!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 7, 2009)

M·A·C Brow Set works well for me and I have long brow hairs.


----------



## sja103 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_M·A·C Brow Set works well for me and I have long brow hairs._

 
I have jet black hair, would mink be a good colour or too light?


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 7, 2009)

I use clear.  I can then colour my brows with pencil or shadow after they are held in place.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 7, 2009)

I use a clean spoolie and spray it with some hairspray, keeps them in place all day


----------



## joey444 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I use a clean spoolie and spray it with some hairspray, keeps them in place all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same thing I do!!  Works like a charm...hairspray!


----------



## user47 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sja103* 

 
_Hi,

I was wondering if anyone had recomendations on a good eyebrow product to keep my eyebrow hairs in place. I currently use NYC brow kit, it comes with a wax but it doesnt keep my hair in place. My eyebrow hair is rather long so it kind of goes down? I hope that makes sense. I need something to keep them in line!_

 
*Right now, I use the clear M·A·C Brow Set. It does pretty good, but if you have really long eye brow hair, I would say try out Anastasia's clear brow gel!*

*It works really well! Those suckers won't move!*

*Only reason I switched was because of price; M·A·C is more affordable at this point.*


----------



## MACLover0820 (Jan 7, 2009)

You can also avoid using any products to keep the hair in place all together.
Try trimming the long hair with a small scissor...just comb the eyebrow with a clean disposable mascara wand (comb the hairs downwards or upwards) and trim the long hairs. 
I find this helps with overall shape of the eyebrow.

Hope this helps.
: )


----------



## Meisje (Jan 7, 2009)

*BeneFit Speedbrow*

I use BeneFit Speedbrow, which is like a little tube of mascara for your brows --- the difference is, the formulation is thinner and doesn't make your brows look gloopy. It comes in a light, dark and clear (I use the light on my blonde brows).

I fill with pencil or powder and then use the Speedbrow. Just make sure to do it before you use your face powder!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 7, 2009)

I have very long eyebrow hairs, so first I keep them trimmed with one of those little electric personal hair trimmers.. they usually come with an eyebrow attachment.  Then I use BeneFit's SheLaq and apply it with the mascara wand that comes in the SheLaq kit.  It is the only thing that has ever worked for me.  None of the waxes keep my unruly brows in place.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with the above poster about trimming I get extremely long eyebrows and by trimming I keep them in order but use a wax from the urban decay brow box then I'm set


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jan 8, 2009)

I just use any clear mascara (drugstore brands), it works like a charm.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 8, 2009)

i use e.l.f clear mascara/brow set. its just a double ended clear gel with a brush for lashes and another for brows. its only £1.50 aswell. i use this after using pencil


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 9, 2009)

Try Tweezerman's Brow Mousse - it's a clear gel that keeps brow hair in place.


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 9, 2009)

Like it was said before me, I just spray some cheapo hairspray on my Anastasia Dual Ended Brow Brush on the spoolie side (angled, thin brush on one side, a brow spoolie on the other) and swipe it lightly over my brows.


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got some Great Lash in clear. It works well.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 10, 2009)

i use maybelines great lash in clear too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 honestly though a small dab of hair gel works the same. i even use a lil hairspray sometimes too ,all u need is a clean mascara wand


----------



## sja103 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions everyone!


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 4, 2009)

i take a mascara wand and i dip it in baking powder and vinegar....then i comb my brows with it and take a little toothpaste on my finger and run a little to seal them in.....




ahahha just kidding. thad be crazy though!!! no but really the clear wax pencil at MAC works. it really keeps your brows looking crisp and together. my hairs naturally grow DOWN so its hard to keep them up but this product hasnt failed me yet.


----------



## _Ondine_ (Feb 5, 2009)

No7  Lash & Brow Perfector if I'm feeling spendy (too pricey IMO) otherwise vasline or hairspray on a brush, like everyone else!


----------



## caramel_geek (Feb 7, 2009)

I use MAC Brow Set in clear. Works perfectly. Oh ya, and I have jet black hair too.  =)


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 7, 2009)

I use Ardell's brow gel. It smells great, it's cheap, and works decently. You can find it at Walgreens or your local drug store. 

I usually fill in my brows with my NYC eyebrow pencil in taupe or or the darker brown #972 pencil. These eyebrow pencils are infused with wax in them already and can technically hold your brows in place. The gel just sets it in place and gives it more holding power.


----------

